# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Are anti-vaxers murderers?

## MrCash/banned

I say yes.  Over 800,000 people in the U.S. have died from the coronavirus.  (Though it is probably over 1 million)  Like it or not, vaccines work.  And the unvaccinated are not only more likely to die from it, they are more likely to spread it.  Right now dying from the coronavirus is the third leading cause of death in the U.S.  Only heart disease and cancer beat it.  And now we have this new omicron variant.  Which doesn't appear to be as deadly as the delta variant.  No doubt this will give the murderous anti-vaxers something new to rally around.  But omicron is very contagious.  One doctor I saw on the news said it appeared to be as contagious as measles.  Which is the most contagious virus out there.  But one thing you can be sure of with covid-19, it will continue to mutate.  Should a more lethal version arise that is just as contagious, it is going to be really bad news.  Should it happen, I wonder what the various anti-vaxers will say then.  Oops?  That will be cold comfort.

----------

